# Sling or Harness for Older Dog?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the harness that Carol had for Beau and I think several others here have used it too. - Help 'Em Up Harness I have another type that we used when Cody had some disc and spinal issues. It was originally used for SAR dogs to get them in and out of helicopters. Web Master


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I highly recommend the help em up harness. It helped Di lots when she had days that she was having issues with her hips. The hydrotherapists also loved it because she wore it in the pool and it helped them to guide her in the water. You can leave it on alot, because the straps are padded. Here is the link and a picture of Di with hers on.

- Help 'Em Up Harness


----------



## Golden3 (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought this for little Nellie A dog harness to help pets with hip dysplasia, dog arthritis, and broken bones - Bottoms Up Leash when she was not walking -- she did not want to wear it, but it has gotten good reviews and might help. I also tried this, but even in the small it was too big for her....GingerLead Dog Support Harness | Rear Harness to Help Dogs with Weak Knees or Hips Walk | Degenerative Myelopathy Exercise Sling. I hope one of these will help your friend.


----------

